# I guess I'm a lyft mentor now



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Just singed up to be a mentor. I will see how this goes. Any mentors out there can tell me what to expect. Or is it worth the 35 bucks?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Did two today. Made $70 for an hour of my day. And no miles on my car. I love it.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm can get used to that lol


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Did two today. Made $70 for an hour of my day. And no miles on my car. I love it.


How do you know you are officially a mentor? There's no indication on your profile. I took the questionnaire at the end and then that was it


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I'm can get used to that lol


I'm not sure about the ATL, but most days I'll only get one. Today was my only my second day of getting two. I've had several requests in the same day before but they were canceled by the system immediately (failed background check). Had a couple of my Lyft buddies (who are also Mentors) have a hat trick on separate occasions. I'm waiting for that day.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> How do you know you are officially a mentor? There's no indication on your profile. I took the questionnaire at the end and then that was it


You've probably already got this email:


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> How do you know you are officially a mentor? There's no indication on your profile. I took the questionnaire at the end and then that was it


Once you've clicked on the button and watch the videos, you'll get this email a few days later:


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Once you've clicked on the button and watch the videos, you'll get this email a few days later:
> View attachment 4199


Yes got that stuff but I guess you don't have the tell us a little more about yourself questionnaire in your link like mine. After I completed the questionnaire it didn't take me back to the I'm done page.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Yes got that stuff but I guess you don't have the tell us a little more about yourself questionnaire in your link like mine. After I completed the questionnaire it didn't take me back to the I'm done page.


Just clicked on the button and the format is a little different. I don't recall a questionnaire. I waited a few days after completing all that and contacted Lyft and asked them when I would know if I was a Mentor. Within a couple days of my email I got the second email posted above.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Just clicked on the button and the format is a little different. I don't recall a questionnaire. I waited a few days after completing all that and contacted Lyft and asked them when I would know if I was a Mentor. Within a couple days of my email I got the second email posted above.


The questionnaire must be something new they're doing. How long have you been a mentor?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Since the middle of December.


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> The questionnaire must be something new they're doing. How long have you been a mentor?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Just singed up to be a mentor. I will see how this goes. Any mentors out there can tell me what to expect. Or is it worth the 35 bucks?


Wonder where you would stand in relationship to any legal representative issues/failures?


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

I wanna lyft mentor me!


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Any mentors out there can tell me what to expect.


Watch the videos, its all there. Watch them a few times.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Wonder where you would stand in relationship to any legal representative issues/failures?


?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

A4UberLady said:


> I wanna lyft mentor me!


Sure.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Just singed up to be a mentor. I will see how this goes. Any mentors out there can tell me what to expect. Or is it worth the 35 bucks?


How did you become a mentor?


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> How did you become a mentor?


They email you.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> How did you become a mentor?


They Sent me an email asking me like 6 months ago lol I just accepted it


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> They Sent me an email asking me like 6 months ago lol I just accepted it


LOL!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> They email you.


Just received my mentor email haha.


----------

